# Bowfishing guide charter service



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello Im Mark Malfa I am a full service & FULL TIME Bow and Rod guide for GIANT alligator gar and all other legal species. I offer both salt and fresh water services. Please check out my site with lots of pics and videos at www.bigfishbowfishingtexas.com Book your trip youll have a blast....


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

I will vouch for him ... I went bowfishing with him like 10 years ago ... he works his tail off !!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Horizon257...


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Mark, what's up.

This guy will work for you no doubt. He's a little high strung, but the guys that really work usually are.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have hunted with him several times, got some big gar and a huge gator. Lot's of fun.


----------

